# How do you deal with fatigue?



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Double down. Pick up your knickers. Take on more work and longer hours. You have the capability and the power inside you. Summon it. 


https://www.amazon.com/Cant-Hurt-Me-Master-Your/dp/1544512287


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Powernaps work wonders.


----------



## Cemo (Feb 5, 2011)

Cricket said:


> View attachment 130664
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Crown Royal boosted coffee .


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

1. Drink more coffee

2. Run to the range and punch holes in paper at long distances

3. Drink more coffee

4. Take a day off to nap

5. Drink more coffee

6. Do an out of state job and spend the off time sleeping in a strange bed

7. Drink more coffee

8. Spend some time in the kitchen relaxing while cooking

9. Drink more coffee

10. Read my bible while drinking vanilla flavored coffee


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I don't know any secrets to deal with fatigue, as far as I can tell there's nothing to do but cowboy up and keep putting one foot in front of the other.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

As a young man i only needed 4hrs sleep between the pub and working long hard shifts.

As a middle aged man i learnt to get up in the middle of the night to deal with the kids while working long hours.

Now im older im so use to being tired that its become part of how i operate. Never seen a tired person running around with there head cut of making stupid decisions.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

splatz said:


> I don't know any secrets to deal with fatigue, as far as I can tell there's nothing to do but cowboy up and keep putting one foot in front of the other.


I know some secret ways but you can not pass a pee-pee test..:vs_laugh:


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Red Bull


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

I just let the gubment take care of me.

Although that can be tiring too, spending all my time waxing my new BMW, playing games on my "Free Phone", buying stuff with my EBT at the liquor store... 

I tell you, it gets really tiring, so I am hoping someone here has the answers.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

We use a drummer at the rear of the galley and the whip.

No-one complains.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Post Memes.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Good thing I don't have to go to a job site or an office tomorrow. Its 2:35 am and I'm still trying to go to sleep.
Maybe the nap I took at 7:00 pm had something to do with it.......lol


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

I was born tired and keep getting more and more tired as the years go by.........

I get form 3 - 5 hours of sleep a night, usually closer to 3. Once in a great while, I will get 5 or 6, I doubt if I've ever gotten more than that. 

The one and only time I can remember feeling rested and ready for anything was in 1989 when my late wife and I dumped the kids off at Mom and Dads and spent 10 days in Hawaii. 

We did a lot of stuff but spent a lot of time just relaxing and taking it easy. We got up when we were ready, not because a clock told us to. Lots of cuddling, sex, etc. (Sadly, the one and only time........lol)

After the 3rd or 4th day, I felt better than I ever had. No fatigue at all. 

Then, back to work and feeling tired all the time. 

At about 45 or so, I began to plan to retire at 60. I invested in stuff that would (and did) pay off at that age, everything was working out well. 

Then Ocommie and his buddy Harry Ried and their idiotic 'affordable' health care act delayed my plans for 5 years. I could not afford their 'affordable' health insurance. 

I'm 62 now, so I have about 3 more years of suffering to go......

Once I hit 65, health insurance is no longer obscenely expensive so I plan to semi-retire......get up when I'm rested, work a lot less than 8 hours a day, spend a lot of time relaxing, etc. 

But it'll be a long 3 years........


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

A lot of time it's vitamin B or D deficiency which helps stabilize some things. Try that.

Next 8 hours often comes in the middle of a cycle. Better is 7.5 hours.

A lot has to do with pillows, mattress, etc., and doing some kind of exercise to clear your head. Also stay away from the stimulants sugar, caffeine, nicotine, etc., 2 hours before bed. Eating right before bed and eating lots of carbs also messed you up. Proteins take longer to digest pull blood away from the brain. An old anti-ADD trick is feed kids a tablespoon of peanut butter before bed.

Also same times too and room darkening shades. Your eyes have 3 receptors, rods, cones, and a third one that is sort of light/dark that triggers sleep cycles. Shift work is just awful on sleep cycles.

Stretches before actual work help a lot when working. Diet big time too. Basically our bodies process carbs as stored energy and fats. The South Beach or Atkins diet goes way up on protein so you start eating like a traditional farm work diet and typically end up losing weight too.

Also stupid scientific management theory established the 15 minute morning and afternoon break with a 20-30 minute lunch by combining hours. The original theory showed 5 minutes break out if every hour really helps a lot. And after 8 hours your performance drops pretty quickly. On strenuous jobs by 12 hours you're basically unproductive. By about 16 hours or so you can't pass a sobriety test even without alcohol.

Room temperature is important too. We sleep best if our bodies are warm but the room is a bit cooler. Ever sleep with the windows open in the fall/spring? It's like that. Those stupid white noise ocean or cricket radio sounds help too.


Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

micromind said:


> I was born tired and keep getting more and more tired as the years go by.........
> 
> I get form 3 - 5 hours of sleep a night, usually closer to 3. Once in a great while, I will get 5 or 6, I doubt if I've ever gotten more than that.
> 
> ...


Which is how long it seemed reading this post. Now I'm tired and need a nap. :sleeping:


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> 3. Drink more coffee
> 
> 4. Take a day off to nap
> 
> 5. Drink more coffee


Yep. Italian Dark Roast for me. K-cup pods.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

daveEM said:


> Yep. Italian Dark Roast for me. K-cup pods.


:thumbup:


Ever try Cafe' Bustelo?


----------



## jelhill (Nov 11, 2018)

MechanicalDVR said:


> 1. Drink more coffee
> 
> 2. Run to the range and punch holes in paper at long distances
> 
> ...



#4 and #10 (In my case... while drinking hot chocolate) :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Get an 18 yr old girlfriend. That'l wake you up. If your lucky she'll be a mute though. Blind and mute. That's the ticket. Yea............


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Ever try Cafe' Bustelo?


No. Never heard of it. Looks like 'on line' for me in Canada. I flagged some on Amazon... might order a box in to try it out.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

daveEM said:


> No. Never heard of it. Looks like 'on line' for me in Canada. I flagged some on Amazon... might order a box in to try it out.


I love it, not as harsh as Medaglia d'oro by any means and less pricey when I picked it up. I get it at Walmart in the 10oz brick.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/3-Pack-Caf-Bustelo-Ground-Coffee-Dark-Roast-10-Ounce-Brick/47243161


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

- naps whenever possible
- two men's league hockey teams
- did I mention naps?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Sometimes a power nap, sometimes 2 in a day, sometimes a real nap and other times I just sleep.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

brian john said:


> Sometimes a power nap, sometimes 2 in a day, sometimes a real nap and other times I just sleep.


my minimum is 12 minutes, makes a big difference


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

deali with fatigue?

Get off work...go home...take hot shower then ice bath...it confuses the aching
muscles & bones into believing you just died so all the nerves shut down.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I run on adrenaline. If I’m bored with nothing to do, that’s when I get fatigued. People say stress is unhealthy. I eat stress for breakfast. It’s boredom that’s the killer.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

When I get tired I just put my iPad down and take a nap. 
Then when I wake up I have a cup of coffee and see how many "LIKES" I got. :yawn:


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

I've been making it a habit to, when I have time, make an afternoon trip the local convenience store which has awesome coffee.
You're looking at clear vessels of the beans you select with many to choose from.
I like the dark roast.
My latest trick is to use a medium cup and tell the robot I want "Small No Room" but only let it run for about 1/3 of that cycle so I get the strong part, then hit the e-stop (red x). 

Then go to the hot chocolate machine and select "Mocha" and fill it about 1.5" from the top.
Then go to the ice cream bar and put two full pumps of Hershey's Chocolate Syrup in it.
Then come back to the coffee bar, stir it up, and land about 5" of Redi-Whip on top, about as much as I can creatively balance on there without it landing on the floor.
It's bad ass.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

flyboy said:


> When I get tired I just put my iPad down and take a nap.
> Then when I wake up I have a cup of coffee and see how many "LIKES" I got. :yawn:


Who 'likes' you napping?

All the peoples in your office?


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Nobody minds my napping.
It's the snoring everyone talks about.
First time someone told me I didn't believe them, so I put a voice activated recorder next to my bed at night. It was very interesting listening to that over a cup of coffee in the morning.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

MikeFL said:


> Nobody minds my napping.
> It's the snoring everyone talks about.
> First time someone told me I didn't believe them, so I put a voice activated recorder next to my bed at night. It was very interesting listening to that over a cup of coffee in the morning.


I'm completely deaf in one ear and have some loss in the other one.

My English Bulldog snores so loudly that I can hear it upstairs in the bedroom with the door closed....

Snoring can be pretty bad!


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

A physical recreational sport or activity REALLY makes a difference. Burns off stress and pounds. Also makes going to sleep much easier.


----------



## Apelectric (Dec 6, 2017)

MHElectric said:


> A physical recreational sport or activity REALLY makes a difference. Burns off stress and pounds. Also makes going to sleep much easier.


Yes and no. During the day it's great, but a night league is a killer, running around for an hour getting all worked up then trying to fall asleep for work in 4 hours is like being out drinking all night.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Apelectric said:


> Yes and no. During the day it's great, but a night league is a killer, running around for an hour getting all worked up then trying to fall asleep for work in 4 hours is like being out drinking all night.


:vs_laugh: Yeah, I guess it could. Especially if your out late. 

I try not to be out past 8, and I'm usually heading for bed around 9-930. So it's not a problem that I deal with.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

telsa said:


> we use a drummer at the rear of the galley and the whip.
> 
> No-one complains.


ramming speed !


----------



## Dan the electricman (Jan 2, 2011)

1) I sleep 7-9 hours (aspirin, or advil, if needed)
2) No coffee after 4pm
3) Eat a good breakfast, lunch, and dinner

No fatigue!


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Coffee after dinner knocks you out at bedtime.


----------



## sparkiez (Aug 1, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> 10. Read my bible while drinking vanilla flavored coffee


A good fiction does perk up the spirits :devil3:


----------



## Options (Jan 19, 2016)

One foot in front of the other until it no longer feels safe to work and then say sorry I'm done for the day. Some get ticked though when I'm only there for an hour!


----------



## Sparky63 (Dec 18, 2018)

During our open season at the park we work 14 or 15 hours a day, 5 to 6 days a week, then we switch over to afternoon to nights 10 hours a day for fright fest at haloween, then go back to a day shift 8 hours a day for five days a week for a month, then we go on afternoon to nights again for holiday with lights.

Can you imagine what trouble I have sleeping and being awake when I am supposed to be?
I ended up talking to my doctor and she prescribed NU-VIGIL for me. I am a happy camper now. It takes away the droopiness and fatigue without giving you the shakes like coffee can do to some. But the doctor monitors your blood levels so that it doesn't put you in danger with your liver or kidneys. It's nice too because it doesn't keep you awake when it's time to sleep!


----------



## Sparky63 (Dec 18, 2018)

During our open season at the park we work 14 or 15 hours a day, 5 to 6 days a week, then we switch over to afternoon to nights 10 hours a day for fright fest at haloween, then go back to a day shift 8 hours a day for five days a week for a month, then we go on afternoon to nights again for holiday with lights.

Can you imagine what trouble I have sleeping and being awake when I am supposed to be?
I ended up talking to my doctor and she prescribed NU-VIGIL for me. I am a happy camper now. It takes away the droopiness and fatigue without giving you the shakes like coffee can do to some. But the doctor monitors your blood levels so that it doesn't put you in danger with your liver or kidneys. It's nice too because it doesn't keep you awake when it's time to sleep!


----------

